# TTC #2, just been told PCOS.



## annabiss (Apr 16, 2008)

hi there,

I'm new to FF and have been recommended this thread by Dizzi Squirrel who was kind enough to reply to my intro post...

My story is that we've been ttc #2 since Jan '07 on and off. Spent most of last year half-heartedly using OPKs (annoying), doing acupuncture and naturopathic stuff (worked the first time) and getting frustrated that every woman and their dog seemed to be popping out 2nd babies except for me. Finally decided to investigate things this year. I have a too relaxed GP who said my bloods/hormones were all fine but to see a fertility specialist (FS) in march if we weren't pg by then. The FS was, again, very relaxed about it all and I had to push her to refer me now for a scan/HYCOSY which I had done yesterday.


SO...am torn between feelings of frustration and anger that if only we had known this last year we wouldn't have wasted all that time (and many arguments over scheduled "tries" for #2) and relief that at least now we know, we can get on with clomid or whatever it takes to get up the duff again.

I'm holding out for another 'fluke' (as the dr said the other day, I prefer to refer to my DD as a miracle thanks!)...anybody out there who was/is in similar situation and wants to chat OR has had a BFP and can inspire me?!!

I'm in Sydney, Australia so if i don't respond quickly its because i'm sleeping while you post 

thanks laydees


----------



## faithfullyhoping (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi annabiss

welcome to the secondary board

I'm sorry you're having problems, IF sucks doesn't it?

I've not had to contend with PCOS myself but there's 1 or 2 on this thread that have I think I'm sure they'll be along soon to help you.

As you can see from my signature, I had clomid once but I had too many eggs so it wasn't any good for me, but it was quite straightforward to use, just one tablet a day for 5 days at the beginning of your cycle.  I didn't have too many side effects, was just a bit tired.  

Anyway, I really hope it works for you and look forward to chatting with you.

Faithful x


----------



## annabiss (Apr 16, 2008)

hey faithful,
thanks for replying and for caring. reassuring stuff about the side effects, i like to hear that sort of thing. we'll see what the next few weeks and months brings.
i'm just exploring the site now and trying to work things out...
annax


----------



## annabiss (Apr 16, 2008)

ps faithful, what is IUI?!
x


----------



## ~SUGAR~ (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi and welcome to FF. It's a wonderful place. 

Sorry this reply is short and sweet, but I must go and get DD ready to go out, and I didn't want to read and run.
I will pop back again later and reply properly, but in the meantime, why don't you join us over on the 'Hoping for another miracle' thread (not 'Hoping for another fluke!'  to your Dr!) I've copied the link for you below.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=138037.45

Love Jo xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Post merged from Secondary to hoping as duplicate posts are not allowed on FF.
~Dizzi~


----------



## SWEETCHEEKS (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi we had IUI due to poor responce and got BFP FIRST TIME!!!

Intrauterine Insemination (IUI)
IUI involves preparing a semen sample in some way, so that higher concentrations of the most motile sperms are selected and injected through the cervix around the time of ovulation. The procedure for the woman is like having a smear test done, and is no more uncomfortable. IUI is often combined with using drugs to stimulate the ovaries to make larger numbers of eggs, which further improves the chances of pregnancy. For male infertility the success rate of ovarian stimulation and IUI is about 7% to 8% per cycle, as compared to a 2% to 3% per cycle with no treatment at all

 I too have pco's and DF had low sperm count xx


----------



## annabiss (Apr 16, 2008)

thanks sweetcheeks for the education!
that sounds good! and  on your little boy who is living proof of  it working well. I love his hair!!!
annax


----------



## petal pie (Jan 27, 2006)

Looks like you wont be needing the clomid now!

Congratulations!


----------



## annabiss (Apr 16, 2008)

thanks petalpie!!!
fingers crossed you get one too soon.
annax


----------

